# Do ear forms work?



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

I've just ordered a pair, curious if anybody has tried them before?


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes. We used them for Linus. Actually, we had to order two sets since the first application didn't get his ears to fully stand up. 

Gluing them in is tricky. You have one shot to get it right. Fortunately, our breeder helped out and put them in while I held Linus down.


----------



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

Mister C said:


> Yes. We used them for Linus. Actually, we had to order two sets since the first application didn't get his ears to fully stand up.
> 
> Gluing them in is tricky. You have one shot to get it right. Fortunately, our breeder helped out and put them in while I held Linus down.


Thanks! What's the proper way to put them in? As far down as they can go, or right above that little button in the ear? Should they be straight in the middle, tilted in, out? etc.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Puppypawzx said:


> Thanks! What's the proper way to put them in? As far down as they can go, or right above that little button in the ear? Should they be straight in the middle, tilted in, out? etc.


I wish I had a picture to share of this but I don't. But I did find the attached which happens to be from this forum.

The forms we ordered were very close in size to Linus' ears. So, the tip of the form was aligned with the tip of his ear just like this pic. The bottom part went down pretty far.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...313101665-ear-forms-ear-forms-8-11-11-002.jpg


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I used 1 ear form and TearMender glue....worked great.


SuperG


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

*Yes they work*

I fostered a couple GSD's 8 months ago when their mother died after they were born. 2 of the Larger males ears did not go up. One of the new owners took hers to get Taped right at 4/5 months and they look great. I should add they had to do it multiple times. !st time he pulled them out the first night. The 2nd time(the next morning) he left them in and the did 10 day on and 5 days off a few times. Ill attach photo






























s.


----------



## CandyMarie012 (Jan 15, 2015)

How much glue do you apply? How long do you leave them in? How do you remove the glue without hurting his ears?


----------



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

Mister C said:


> I wish I had a picture to share of this but I don't. But I did find the attached which happens to be from this forum.
> 
> The forms we ordered were very close in size to Linus' ears. So, the tip of the form was aligned with the tip of his ear just like this pic. The bottom part went down pretty far.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...313101665-ear-forms-ear-forms-8-11-11-002.jpg


Ah! Super helpful, Thanks so much! 
Just got them in the mail today, I'm a little nervous to glue them in!


----------



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

Reef LeDoux said:


> I fostered a couple GSD's 8 months ago when their mother died after they were born. 2 of the Larger males ears did not go up. One of the new owners took hers to get Taped right at 4/5 months and they look great. I should add they had to do it multiple times. !st time he pulled them out the first night. The 2nd time(the next morning) he left them in and the did 10 day on and 5 days off a few times. Ill attach photo
> View attachment 282450
> 
> 
> ...


I tried the taping a couple times, but he would always scratch them off when I couldn't watch him.  I figured he would just never leave them alone, so I gave up. Now I wish I would have been more persistent!
If these forms don't work(Although I sure hope they do) perhaps I'll try the taping once more using your pictures as a guide.. before I give up for good.
He's beautiful! Those ears being up automatically makes them look so regal. :wub:


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

CandyMarie012 said:


> How much glue do you apply? How long do you leave them in? How do you remove the glue without hurting his ears?


The TearMender glue I used was applied at a rate to make a consistent coating over the ear form....certainly not dripping off of it. As I recall..the adhesive is shed off eventually and the form might become detached as well. It's more a rubbery adhesive which can be peeled off if need be. 


SuperG


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

We have used the with success. I used Torbot glue and they would stay in for about three weeks at a time.


----------

